# Oceanic Grandeur



## AMPOL (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi all looking for information on the Oceanic Grandeur and oil tanker launched in 1965. I am meeting the daughter of the lady who launched this vessel on a long term lease for Ampol Petroleum next week. This lady launched the W M Leonard a tanker owned by Ampol.
Cheers


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

I take it this is the Oceanic Grandeur that struck an uncharted rock on 3 March 1970 in Torres Strait while en-route from Dumai, Indonesia, to Brisbane.

The Oceanic Grandeur was carrying approximately 55,000 tonnes of Sumatran crude oil and a marine pilot to navigate through the Strait. Eight of the 15 oil cargo tanks were ruptured and oil was spilt upon impact. 

Go to www.amsa.gov.au/marine-environment/incidents-and-exercises/oceanic-grandeur-3-march-1970 for more details.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

OCEANIC GRANDEUR.grt 30714.built 1965 by Sasebo H.I. scrapped Kaohsiung 1981.


----------



## AMPOL (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks Shipmate17
I was wondering what happened to it
Cheers


----------

